# nést důkazní břemeno



## Jana337

Dobrý den vespolek, 

nedaří se mi napasovat výraz "nést důkazní břemeno" do věty.

X nese důkazní břemeno *za to / o tom / - *, že tyto informace byly veřejně známy již před uzavřením smlouvy či že byly později zveřejněny bez jeho viny.

Vím, že se to dá lecjak přeformulovat, ale nerada bych se zbavovala toho důkazního břemene.

Nějaké nápady?


----------



## winpoj

Zdravím,

asi bych napsal něco jako:

"X nese důkazní břemeno, pokud jde o prokazování skutečnosti, že ..."


----------



## werrr

X nese důkazní břemeno (ohledně) toho, že…
Důkazní břemeno ohledně tvrzení/skutečnosti, že (…) , leží/spočívá na X.


----------



## Dero

Osobně bych napsal: _X nese důkazní břemeno o skutečnosti, že..._

Alespoň tuto formulaci jsem kolikrát slyšel na Nejvyšším soudě. Slovo "skutečnost" lze nahradit patřičným zájmenem i jiným výrazem, ale předložku bych neměnil. Vycházím však jen ze svých pocitů, nemám po ruce patřičné materiály, abych svá tvrzení ověřil.


----------



## Jana337

Děkuji.


----------

